# Will applying water based Polyurethane on white paint finish make it yellow over time?



## JoshuaCornelius (May 9, 2021)

I just sprayed and refinished an entertainment system furniture for a customer. This woman wants a sealer applied. This was never discussed between her and myself when the initial methodology of how the paint project would go. Do you guys think applying a water polyurethane on top of a satin finish white paint, would make it turn yellow?


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I would bet since it's water-based you're okay. Or if it did yellow, you could tell the customer it would be less of a yellowing a factor then if you were to use an oil-based poly.


----------



## JoshuaCornelius (May 9, 2021)

fromthenorthwest said:


> I would bet since it's water-based you're okay. Or if it did yellow, you could tell the customer it would be less of a yellowing a factor then if you were to use an oil-based poly.


I read that polyacrylic would be my best option. I have never used it before. Can a lambs wool sleeve be used for application?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

stays clear uses a non yellowing resin. Most polyurethanes including general finishes may yellow over white paints


----------



## mDUB562 (Jul 31, 2012)

First explain to your customer that the finish is more durable than the clear sealer.

Next if she insists use polycrylic. It will not yellow.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

mDUB562 said:


> First explain to your customer that the finish is more durable than the clear sealer.
> 
> Next if she insists use polycrylic. It will not yellow.


I'm pretty certain adding a clear over your paint adds waaay more durability. Most water based clears won\t yellow. Whatever you do, Don't use an oil or even a hybrid. I'd use Varathane before polycrylic.


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

I used Polycrylic over black paint. Had to use gloss. The dulling agents in satin finsh made the black finish look gray. Of course, yellowing is not an issue over black. I don't know what the dulling agents will do to the white finish.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

If youre gonna clear anyway, why would you use satin for the white base coat? Way better to use flat. Its more sandable too.


----------

